# Premier Pro Betting Guide - Paid & Free Tips - Hits over 60%



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Sep 29, 2013)

All suggestions by Premier Pro Betting Team are based on publicly available information, statistics, as well as many years of personal experience. Premier Pro Betting Team does not know terms like: FIRE, FIXED MATCH, INSIDER, etc.


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Sep 29, 2013)

*HITS IN SEPTEMBER: 68,46% AVG. ODD: 1.61*
--------------------------------------------------------
Premier Pro Betting Guide ® - 30/09 Tips

- Cesena vs Pescara @ 2.50
- St. Mirren vs Aberdeen @ 2.00
- Lugano vs Servette @ 2.70


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Sep 30, 2013)

>> PREMIER FREE SINGLES OR ACC TIPS - 01/10 <<

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

- Brighton vs Sheffield Wed> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,75
- Birmingham vs Millwall> DC – X2 @ 1,57
- Charlton vs Nottingham> DC – 1X @ 1,70
-------------------------------------------------------------------
>> PREMIER PAID SINGLES OR ACC SYS TIPS - 01/10 <<

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

------ vs ----- @ 2,25
------ vs ----- @ 2,15
------ vs ----- @ 2,30

To see Paid Picks visit us @ www.premierleague.rs

For more membership information and pricing please contact us at the inbox or on mail: premierl@premierleague.rs


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Oct 1, 2013)

*>> PREMIER FREE TIPS - 02/10 <<*

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

- Bayer Leverkusen vs Real Sociedad> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,75
- Kassel vs Hoffenheim II> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,91
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*>> PREMIER PAID SINGLES OR ACC SYS TIPS - 02/10 <<*

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

------ vs ----- @ 2,00
------ vs ----- @ 2,00
------ vs ----- @ 2,50

To see Paid Picks visit us @ www.premierleague.rs

For more membership information and pricing please contact us at the inbox or on mail: premierl@premierleague.rs


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Oct 3, 2013)

*>> PREMIER FREE TIPS - 04/10 <<*

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

- A. Lustenau vs St. Polten> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,80
- Troyes vs CA Bastia> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,40
- Union Berlin vs Sandhausen> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,67 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*>> PREMIER PAID SINGLES OR ACC SYS TIPS - 04/10 <<*

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

------ vs ----- @ 3,10
------ vs ----- @ 2,20
------ vs ----- @ 2,00

To see Paid Picks visit us @ www.premierleague.rs

For more membership information and pricing please contact us at the inbox or on mail: premierl@premierleague.rs


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Oct 5, 2013)

*>> PREMIER FREE TIPS - 05/10 <<*

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

- Lille vs Ajaccio> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,33
- QPR vs Barnsley> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,44
- Mansfield vs Hartlepool> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,85
- Hamilton vs Livingston> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,65
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*>> PREMIER PAID SINGLES OR ACC SYS TIPS - 05/10 <<*

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

------ vs ----- @ 2,40
------ vs ----- @ 2,00
------ vs ----- @ 2,25

To see Paid Picks visit us @ www.premierleague.rs

For more membership information and pricing please contact us at the inbox or on mail: premierl@premierleague.rs


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Oct 5, 2013)

*>> PREMIER FREE TIPS - 06/10 <<*

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

- Waregem vs St. Liege> BTTS/ GG @ 1,50
- Videoton vs Ujpest> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,40
- Start vs Sarpsborg 08> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,62
- Recreativo Huelva vs Tenerife> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,70
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*>> PREMIER PAID SINGLES OR ACC SYS TIPS - 06/10 <<*

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

------ vs ----- @ 2,25
------ vs ----- @ 2,15
------ vs ----- @ 3,00

To see Paid Picks visit us @ www.premierleague.rs

For more membership information and pricing please contact us at the inbox or on mail: premierl@premierleague.rs


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Oct 10, 2013)

*>> PREMIER FREE TIP - 11/10 <<*

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

- Portuguesa vs Goias> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,80
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*>> PREMIER PAID SINGLE TIP - 11/10 <<*

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

------ vs ----- @ 3,20

To see Paid Picks visit us @ www.premierleague.rs

For more membership information and pricing please contact us at the inbox or on mail: premierl@premierleague.rs


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Oct 22, 2013)

>> PREMIER FREE TIP - 23/10 <<

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

- Bidvest Wits vs Polokwane> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,67
- Moreirense vs Beira Mar> Home Win/ Tip 1 @ 1,73
-------------------------------------------------------------------
>> PREMIER PAID SINGLE TIP - 23/10 <<

Premier Pro Betting Guide ®

------ vs ----- @ 3,10

To see Paid Picks visit us @ www.premierleague.rs

For more membership information and pricing please contact us at the inbox or on mail: premierl@premierleague.rs


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Dec 23, 2013)

Hapoel Beer Sheva vs Beitar Jerusalem 23/12/2013 19:50h Tip 1 1.58
Total volume for this match in EU at TIP 1 1887€ - 86 %


----------



## Yvette (Dec 24, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmm interesting, hope it does hit


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Dec 24, 2013)

Yvette said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm interesting, hope it does hit


Hapoel Beer Sheva vs Beitar Jerusalem (2:0) WIN 
New Pick on 26/12 Th.


----------



## Premier Pro Betting Guide (Dec 26, 2013)

INFO:
Blackburn - Sheff Wed 26/12/2013 16:00h Tip 1 1.79
Total volume for this match in EU at TIP 1 24014€ - 91 %


----------

